# ****-Skin Cap



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Received this as a Birthday present, this month, from my step-son. I always wanted a real one. It is lined in heavy wool felt. Very warm. Very nice.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/RusticFurProducts?section_id=24246031


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dude that is cool! Now you are set like Daniel Boone  I think the mountain man era of the US is fascinating. Have you ever heard of "Backwoodsman Magazine"? https://www.backwoodsmanmag.com/That magazine is chock full of back woods projects and knowledge.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Dude that is cool! Now you are set like Daniel Boone  I think the mountain man era of the US is fascinating. Have you ever heard of "Backwoodsman Magazine"? https://www.backwoodsmanmag.com/That magazine is chock full of back woods projects and knowledge.


I will wear it to yuppie grocery stores and the like.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

nice **** skin cap i think thats a good idea to wear to the store wear it proudly let all them yuppies turn their noses up at that again thats cool


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Got Bands said:


> nice **** skin cap i think thats a good idea to wear to the store wear it proudly let all them yuppies turn their noses up at that again thats cool


We just got some foul weather in the mid-atlantic. I will give her a go at the Yuppiest grocery store in my area...Wegman's.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a good deal, that's the same price that we would have paid back in the 80's. Looks great


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Dude that is cool! Now you are set like Daniel Boone  I think the mountain man era of the US is fascinating. Have you ever heard of "Backwoodsman Magazine"? https://www.backwoodsmanmag.com/That magazine is chock full of back woods projects and knowledge.


When I was a kid I was given The Foxfire Books, I think there were six of them.

https://www.foxfire.org/shop/the-foxfire-book-series/


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful! Fess Parker would be proud of you!

As a kid, I had one. When I grew up, I preferred women.

THWACK!!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> Beautiful! Fess Parker would be proud of you!
> 
> As a kid, I had one. When I grew up, I preferred women.
> 
> THWACK!!!!


I preferred women when I was a kid too.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Very beautiful cap. Just stay out of the woods during hunting season, now days you stand a good chance of some green horn shooting you. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Very beautiful cap. Just stay out of the woods during hunting season, now days you stand a good chance of some green horn shooting you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Boy, I tell you what, I would not wear that around here in the woods for the deed to the land I was walking on.


----------

